# THCA/ CBDA Huh??



## The Silver Bullet Special (Aug 18, 2012)

I thought your body couldnt do anything with the molecules THCA and CBDA, thus the reason why people heat up their product to make it active for the body's use... I got this from a facebook post and a cancer is cured by weed group thing and the person went as far to somewhat cite their sources, if theres any live links I missed lemme know I'll take them out 

'When you consume raw cannabis, that is cannabis which has not been heated, you are consuming the cannabinoid acids. THCA and/or CBDA. If you have a strain that is dominant in CBD, then the raw form is delivering CBDA. If you have a high THC strain, then this raw form will deliver THCA. Look up tetrahydrocannabinolic acid, or cannabidiolic acid. Those are the A forms of the molecules you are consuming.  Almost all varieties today contain large amounts of THCA which when heated provides THC. By volume (it is reported by weight actually), there is next to no CBDA or CBD in virtually all of the strains currently available. NOT ALL STRAINS ARE THE SAME! EVEN THE SAME NAMES ARE MOST OFTEN NOT THE SAME (mis-named, different grower = different method = different end product)! Over-generalization of this marvelous plant is what is diminishing its stock and ruining the value it has to offer.  Weve done thousands of strain tests and have in-house expertise directly from The Netherlands, we are the most informed laboratory of professional scientists in the US, you can rest assured my comments are correct.  Only about 2% of the strain products available today have CBD above 1 wt% in them. It is RARE! And most likely almost none of it exists in non-medical states today.  Juicing is working because it provides the cannabinoid acids, which are potent anti-inflammatory compounds that help regulate the endocannabinoid system in ways not fully understood just yet. When you juice properly, you consume almost no THC or CBD, it is all THCA and CBDA! That is why you dont receive any psychoactive effects. Juicing improperly may lead to heating the solution and causing THC to form. The only way to know exactly what you have, strain or juice wise, is to have it tested by a reliable and accurate lab (and not all of the labs today operate in that faction either unfortunately).  Only through accurate information dissemination, more thorough understanding and improved patient care will we be able to fully free this marvelous plant! We all have to do our part! Dr. Courtney, who we maintain an excellent relationship with, is a true pioneer in the fashion and we should all aim to support him and his efforts in every way we can. Lets be sure to get the right information out there to everyone!''
Jeffrey C. Raber, Ph.D.
hxxp://goo.gl/fZHoF

         ''Five years ago, while still a regular physician, Courtney was as spooked as most doctors about pot. Then he came across an article in the December 2004 issue of Scientific American. It changed his life. It  highlighted a molecule in cannabis that could do something he had never seen before: send signals not only into a nerve cell, but also back out again.  The finding reversed 20 years of his understanding of how neurotransmitters work. One-way traffic was the basis for inflammation: Immune cells receive endless messages to get cracking, none to calm down. Continuous attacking can inflame otherwise healthy tissue. Two-way communication makes possible a feedback loop, encouraging a modulation, the promise of which swept over the Michigan-born microbiology major with the force of religion. "My God," he said. "It's the basis of health."  Courtney keeps a framed graphic from the article on his desk. It stands beside copies of "Non-psychotropic plant cannabinoids: new therapeutic opportunities from an ancient herb," from Trends in Pharmacological Sciences -- and of course U.S. patent 6630507. ''
hxxp://goo.gl/rL0J5

    ''Activation of the CB1 receptor produces effects on circulation and psyche common to cannabis ingestion, while activation of the CB2 receptor does not. CB1 receptors are mainly found on nerve cells in the brain, spinal cord and peripheral nervous system, but are also present in certain peripheral organs and tissues, among them endocrine glands, salivary glands, leukocytes, spleen, heart and parts of the reproductive, urinary and gastrointestinal tracts. Many CB1 receptors are expressed at the terminals of central and peripheral nerves and inhibit the release of other neurotransmitters. Thus, CB1 receptor activation protects the nervous system from over-activation or over-inhibition by neurotransmitters. CB1 receptors are highly expressed in regions of the brain, which are responsible for movement (basal ganglia, cerebellum), memory processing (hippocampus, cerebral cortex) and pain modulation (certain parts of the spinal cord, periaqueductal grey), while their expression in the brainstem is low, which may account for the lack of cannabis-related acute fatalities. The brainstem controls, among others, respiration and circulation. CB2 receptors occur principally in immune cells, among them leukocytes, spleen and tonsils. One of the functions of CB receptors in the immune systems is modulation of release of cytokines, which are responsible for inflammation and regulation of the immune system. Since compounds that selectively activate CB2 receptors (CB2 receptor agonists) do not cause psychological effects, they have become an increasingly investigated target for therapeutic uses of cannabinoids, among them analgesic, anti-inflammatory and anti-cancer actions.''
hxxp://goo.gl/Z3bQR

"It's a regulatory system for things like appetite, circulation, pain response and immune response. Cannabinoids seem to regulate or maintain all of these different functions ... When mice are bred not to have these receptors, a couple of very shocking studies show they die almost immediately. They suffer from failure to thrive and have no appetite at birth. If you force them to stay alive, they die of old age long before they become old. If this system doesn't work right, people don't survive."
Paul Armentano

"THC and dietary cannabis should be used concurrently but in different forms, because if you mix the two of them, THC makes it difficult to achieve the proper dosing from both of them.       You can use it in the morning, and midday; still function - drive cars, there is no interference with your ability to take care of your daily issues.      (On using a 12/1 CBD/THC strain) "A child who used to have hundred of seizures a day now goes days without having a seizure ... If you take two mice and give one of them 5mg/kg of CBD, and then you tie off the artery to the heart, the heart attack in the individual who's consuming 5mg/kg a day is reduced by 66%.      Hemp can reduce insulin dependent diabetes by 58%.  
The amount of money spent on diseases that cannabis could prevent equal the military budget. 
Another patient of mine who is 2 or 3 years old had a brain stem tumor: after receiving 10 times the fatal exposure of radiation and a bone marrow transplant, she sent home from hospice care: she was consuming up to 4 - 8 oz of raw cannabis juice per day: her MRI came, not only is the tumor gone, but the radiation damage, the scar tissue has completely reabsorbed in a year and a half, and it normally takes 5 - 6 years for that to reabsorb.
As hunter and gatherers we notice - 'Wow', as this plant ages it changes character - it suddenly has a psychoactive effect.  When you [make this complex highly concentrated medicinal juice, we ask that you please] do not heat it, because when you heat it, you decarbolate those 600mg of THCA into THC, 600 mg of THC taken with CBD - you'd be unconcious for probably the better part of the week. Why would you deprive a child of the possibility of preventing tumors, or the possibility of preventing diabetes''
Dr. William Courtney
hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DchOfBeDypg&sns=em

The endogenous cannabinoid system puts your biological systems in a normal range by up regulating or down regulating all 210 cells. Cells have a clock in them that cannabinoids reset to tell healthy cells to pause aging and any cancerous cells to die. CBDA, CBGA, and THCA are the cannabinoid acids naturally found in the highest concentrations in different strain's chemotypes. Phytocannabinoid acids and non-psychoactive heated cannabinoids have the same benefits as THC as well as anti-psychotic activity.  Cannabis clinicians recommend 1 - 6 gm daily of cannbinoid acids and 10mg THC. THC, a CB-1 receptor agonist,  is tolerable to 20mg before psycho-toxcicity or loss of consciousness, meaning you could only absorb that amount along with it's other cannabinoids. The goal of healing with cannabis is to increase the feedback your body gets from the ECS system to reduce inflammation; when you heat cannabis 90% of the 566 healing cannabis constitiuents have evaporated, and consumption is limited to how much THC is present. Lower fan leaves have less trichomes on them than those nearest to a flower: they posses a varying level of psycho activity in trace amounts of  raw THC from the chemical process that forms cannins.


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Aug 18, 2012)

Cannabis juice has CB-2 receptor agonists, balanced EFA's, and a complete essential protien profile. 60 times more raw cannabis can be consumed than heeated because THCA is non-psychpactive. All cannabis flowers and leaves contain cannabinoid rich trichomes: hemp, male and hermaphrodite, and dried leaves included. CBD, the heated form of CBDA is a more powerful antioxidant than vitamins C or E. All heated cannabis cannins are different from cannins found in raw cannabis. Phytocannabinoid acids are found in cold pressed hemp seed oil and hemp sprouts. Customs allow hemp seeds to be imported, such as from http://tiny.cc/mlw3iw (I've ordered succesfully). You may find viable hemp seeds in a feed store as bird seeds. Sprouted hemp forms trichomes to protect itself after a week of growth. Plant in a box of soil 5 seeds to a square inch, water till sprout, unroot and eat. The body has the highest concentration of cannins in breastmilk: cannins are an essential nutrient. The body forms endogenous cannabinoids using Essential Fatty Acids: hemp seed, olives, coconuts, and avocados are excellent sources. Microbes from the GI tract supply our other camnins. Cannins build up in the lipid tissue; once the body is saturated it reaches an optimum level of regernation. Deer and other multi-cellular organisms eat cannabis throughout the day.

Terpenes, polyphenols and some enzyme-inhibitors increase ECS effectivenes: notably those found in the families of Passionflower and Rue or MAOI's; Carrot, Brassica, and Cacao - other enzyme inhibitors; Sage, Coca, Green tea, Mango and Lotus are terpene rich vegetables. 

If you are prescibed Marinol, it may contain the carcinogen Titanium Dioxide. hxxp://www.ccohs.ca/headlines/text186.html


----------

